# Who is this?



## MA-Caver (Aug 5, 2005)

Found an interesting site (post later)... that put pictures of kids that are now grown and well known... Some were dead give-a-ways... others were... HUH? No way! 

Gonna post a one at a time here.... see if ya'll can figgure 'em out.

Her eyes give her away not her lips.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 5, 2005)

Uh, That tombraider chick?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 5, 2005)

Very good... Angelina Jolie

Next wonder kid...


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 5, 2005)

Rosie O'donnell?


----------



## Kempogeek (Aug 5, 2005)

Wild guess. Lynda Carter? (Wonder Woman)


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 5, 2005)

She looks kinda like Drew Barrymore in ET.


-Rob


----------



## KenpoEMT (Aug 5, 2005)

Alan Alda!!!


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 5, 2005)

Caroline Kennedy?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2005)

Hint: She is an oscar nominee and has (now fading) red hair. One of her first movies was with Billy Zane and Sam O'Neil...


----------



## elder999 (Aug 6, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Hint: She is an oscar nominee and has (now fading) red hair. One of her first movies was with Billy Zane and Sam O'Neil...


Nicole Kidman


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2005)

Rgith on. 

Next...


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 6, 2005)

Harry Connick Jr.?


----------



## Lisa (Aug 6, 2005)

Fez from that '70's show?  don't remember his real name.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 6, 2005)

Antonio Banderas? wild guess


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 8, 2005)

Aww geez I posted a hint and it didn't go through... (sorry about that)

He's Iranian and a classically trained musician


----------



## clfsean (Aug 8, 2005)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 8, 2005)

Right on!

Ok this little four-eyed geek (hey, I was one too... probably still am)... is now a well known MA-ist... 
Who is this little guy?


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 8, 2005)

Chuck Norris?


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 8, 2005)

that's Mas Oyama.


----------



## Kempogeek (Aug 8, 2005)

Jean Claude Van Dame?


----------



## Gemini (Aug 8, 2005)

I would have guessed Jeff Goldblum 'til you said that. Back to the drawing board.

Sorry. Way late on this one.


----------



## Gemini (Aug 8, 2005)

Chuck Norris


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 8, 2005)

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Jean Claude Van Dame?


Ding ding ding! We have a winner!   (you won our admiration that's all no $$... sorry :idunno: )

Next wunderkind:


----------



## Kempogeek (Aug 8, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Ding ding ding! We have a winner!   (you won our admiration that's all no $$... sorry :idunno: )
> 
> Next wunderkind:


Thank you sir. I was hoping that I would get one of these right. I took a wild guess on that but after looking at the picture, I could see the resemblence. BTW great game......Steve


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 8, 2005)

Julia Roberts?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes that is correct... doesn't look like her... not even her 20 zillion-watt smile is present here... 

Okay... next kid... another actor...


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 8, 2005)

Matt Damon? Looks like his eyes anyway. TW


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 8, 2005)

Mark Hammil?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 9, 2005)

This actor is far too well known to drop any hints without giving him away... hrmm... I can say that he has been in 25 films and won an oscar. He's still comparatively young lots of girls (used to??) swoon over him.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 10, 2005)

Leonardo Di Caprio?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 10, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Leonardo Di Caprio?


Ding! The lady wins a rose... *@}---*

I was hoping that clue wasn't too obvious... geez guess it wasn't... 

Next kid; yet another popular actor...


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 10, 2005)

Time for a stab in the dark; Ben Affleck?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 10, 2005)

Patrick Swayze ?


----------



## bcbernam777 (Aug 10, 2005)

Bon Jovi???????? Same hair do


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 10, 2005)

Keanu Reeves?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 10, 2005)

Ding Ding... two roses this time... (keep this up TW we'll have to get married...  ) *@}---- @}-----*

Next wonder kid: actress from TV to big Screen...


----------



## Gemini (Aug 10, 2005)

Demi Moore.

(she started in soaps)


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 10, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Demi Moore.
> 
> (she started in soaps)


Wow... that was quick... well *you* get a  :asian: because I don't give flowers to guys... :uhyeah: .... unless they're dead or dyin.


Ok next kid... hmmm how about...


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 10, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Wow... that was quick... well *you* get a  :asian: because I don't give flowers to guys... :uhyeah: .... unless they're dead or dyin.
> 
> 
> Ok next kid... hmmm how about...


 
  Chuck Norris?


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 14, 2005)

Good lord, I suck at this game...

Any chance of a hint?


----------



## evenflow1121 (Aug 14, 2005)

Joey Lawrence


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 14, 2005)

Good guesses... this guy grew up asking his partner if they believed in something that a lot of people don't believe in... (how's that for a hint?)
He's an actor.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 14, 2005)

You mean Tom Cruise? Thats about sucking Katie Holmes into scientology. Well she is his soon to be partner or what kind of partner would an actor have?  Partner on-screen like in police partner?  TW


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 14, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> You mean Tom Cruise? Thats about sucking Katie Holmes into scientology. Well she is his soon to be partner or what kind of partner would an actor have?  Partner on-screen like in police partner?  TW


Ya... (oops) on screen partner... FBI


----------



## bcbernam777 (Aug 14, 2005)

David Duchovney


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 14, 2005)

DING! 

Next wonderkid... hope they're easier this time... 
Well known for sports


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 14, 2005)

Michael Jordan


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 14, 2005)

How did you know? Ohhh kay... next... 
her show was popular before going to movies as well...


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 15, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> How did you know?


 Easy......I live in Chicago, the unofficial "black hole of sports futility". Granted, it's been years since Jordan left the Bulls, and I'm not much of a basketball fan, but until a Chicago sports team finally wins another championship, Jordan's picture will continue to be on ads and billboards all over the city. It reminds me of the pictures of Chairman Mao that were ubiquitous in China "back in the day". Anyway, once you've seen about a zillion pictures of MJ as an adult, a child picture is an easy ID.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 15, 2005)

Guessing Jennifer Aniston for the latest pic.....


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 15, 2005)

sheesh... either you're* really* good at this or you've found the site where I got most of these pics from... 
Yes that's Brad's ex... Friends' Jennifer. 
Ok, next kid... 
Hmmm who'd be a hard one... 
This actor has put himself in a good variety of roles. He's considered one of the hottest males as well.


----------



## Kempogeek (Aug 15, 2005)

Antonio Banderas?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 15, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> sheesh... either you're* really* good at this or you've found the site where I got most of these pics from...


  No, I haven't found the site, but I'll admit I did try to find it a few days ago!
 Anyway, I do have a little background in tracking down missing persons, but that was years ago.....As for Jennifer Aniston, just a lucky guess maybe, but for me, the answer is almost always "in the eyes" of the person in the photo.
 As soon as I saw the pic, I immediately thought of Jennifer Aniston, so I just went with it. As for your latest pic, I can honestly say I haven't a clue.....


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 15, 2005)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> No, I haven't found the site, but I'll admit I did try to find it a few days ago!
> Anyway, I do have a little background in tracking down missing persons, but that was years ago.....As for Jennifer Aniston, just a lucky guess maybe, but for me, the answer is almost always "in the eyes" of the person in the photo.
> As soon as I saw the pic, I immediately thought of Jennifer Aniston, so I just went with it. As for your latest pic, I can honestly say I haven't a clue.....


Ah well that explains it...


----------



## Dragon Fist (Aug 15, 2005)

Is it George Cloony?

it all in the eyes..


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 15, 2005)

Ding!

Next contestant... please. A musician...


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 15, 2005)

My first (and only) thought on this one is someone who was the star of a '60s sit-com. If that's not correct, I have no idea. If I am correct, you can let this post just serve as a hint to others, as I don't want to monopolize the game...

  Oh, I just saw your musician hint....I clearly am wrong....I thought it was Andy Griffith


----------



## Gemini (Aug 16, 2005)

John Mellancamp.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2005)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> My first (and only) thought on this one is someone who was the star of a '60s sit-com. If that's not correct, I have no idea. If I am correct, you can let this post just serve as a hint to others, as I don't want to monopolize the game...
> 
> Oh, I just saw your musician hint....I clearly am wrong....I thought it was Andy Griffith


heh, Andy Griffith* is* a musician... got several albums... but good guess though...


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 16, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> heh, Andy Griffith* is* a musician... got several albums... but good guess though...


 I thought this picture seemed older than the others you posted, so I geared my thinking towards older celebrities......Anyway, it appears that I'm much better at ID-ing athletes and pretty women...


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok, hint:  He and his band was part of the 60's "British Invasion" ...


----------



## Gemini (Aug 17, 2005)

Mick Jagger


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 17, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Mick Jagger


Ding! 
dang, my clues are simply too obvious I think...  :lol:
Ok next kid... 
Rocky beginninds smoothed out.


----------



## Gemini (Aug 17, 2005)

Joe Lewis.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Aug 18, 2005)

Is it Arsenio Hall?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 18, 2005)

Okay... umm... it's a woman... no, seriously it is... .


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 18, 2005)

Oprah  ?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow....a woman, huh......Aretha Franklin?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 18, 2005)

Close ... the woman is a singer.


----------



## Gemini (Aug 18, 2005)

Diana Ross.

  I hope I'm wrong. To think DR lookjed like Joe Lewis as a kid. hahahaha.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll take a wild quess, is it Tina Turner or Patti LaBelle?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 19, 2005)

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> I'll take a wild quess, is it Tina Turner,,,<snipped>


DING DING! 
Rough beginnings with abusive husband Ike Turner but smoothed out after her divorce and embarked on her solo career which saw much success. 
Good job. 

Next Wonder Kid... 
Hint (ennything else would make it too obvious)

He's a musician


----------



## Dragon Fist (Aug 19, 2005)

Qunicy Jones?


----------



## elder999 (Aug 21, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> DING DING!
> He's a musician


Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 21, 2005)

DING! Dats right wabbit! 

Next kid... actor... lots of women drool


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 22, 2005)

Tom Cruise


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 22, 2005)

Ding!
If this were a game show Martial Tucker; you'd be right up there with that guy from Jeopardy :lol: 

Next kid wonder... 
He's a musician ... current today but more popular in the late 90's


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 22, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Ding!
> If this were a game show Martial Tucker; you'd be right up there with that guy from Jeopardy :lol:


 Well, your hint was pretty helpful. Actually, I started to guess someone else (younger) and realized looking at the haircut and the giant lapels that the picture was probably taken in the mid-70's, making the guy most likely in his early 40's. That, plus your hint made this one pretty easy.


----------



## The Kai (Aug 22, 2005)

Marilynn manson


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 22, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Marilynn manson


Yeah ole' white eye himself.  Such a nice looking kid... when did he get so weird.  

Next kid... another musician...  ..... I think I'd better lay off the hints... geez :uhyeah:


----------



## saru1968 (Aug 22, 2005)

elton john


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 22, 2005)

Ding! 

Next kid, both actor AND musician...


----------



## Dragon Fist (Aug 25, 2005)

I zoomed in on his face, can get a read, do you think you can give us another clue?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 25, 2005)

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> I zoomed in on his face, can get a read, do you think you can give us another clue?


He's Canadian


----------



## The Kai (Aug 25, 2005)

dAN aKROYD??


----------



## Dragon Fist (Aug 29, 2005)

Is it Robert Goulet?


----------



## Dragon Fist (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks like people gave up on this one


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 12, 2005)

Seems like it... I've been too busy with life to actually notice this "game" being dead or dying. 
Hmm, one more hint before revealing...

He was in a popular band that had originally four members then went down to three then the band got really famous when he took the center stage and then had just a successful solo career. Not bad for humble *beginnings*.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Sep 12, 2005)

Is it Paul Anka?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 12, 2005)

Phil Collins?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 12, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Phil Collins?


Ding Ding! Give the lady a rose!  *@}------*
I'd offer a ceegar but I don't think she smokes...  



There'll be a new kid coming soon (presently not at my computer which has the files)...


----------



## Dragon Fist (Sep 15, 2005)

I thought Phil Collins was British?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 15, 2005)

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> I thought Phil Collins was British?


He may be British  Born but is a canadian resident and the band originated out of canada... Peter Gabriel was orginally their (Genesis') front man before he went off on a different career path.


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2005)

Just a slight correction: Freddie Mercury was born in Zanzibar to Indian parents, though they _were_ part of the Zoroastrian faith.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Sep 16, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> He may be British Born but is a canadian resident and the band originated out of canada... Peter Gabriel was orginally their (Genesis') front man before he went off on a different career path.


Thanks for clearing that up. Wasn't he also in the Who?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 17, 2005)

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> Thanks for clearing that up. Wasn't he also in the Who?


Gabriel? Helllll no! 

Anyway next wunderkid!

This is probably the only topless pic that she ever took. Though lots of guys wouldn't mind seeing her do it now... :uhyeah: 
She's a musician, by the way.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 17, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Just a slight correction: Freddie Mercury was born in Zanzibar to Indian parents, though they _were_ part of the Zoroastrian faith.


 Ah, okay I'll stand corrected... I've a friend who told me differently but I'll take your word for it... as your correction seems to make more sense... thank you. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 17, 2005)

Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 17, 2005)

looks like Farouk Bulsara


----------



## Loki (Sep 17, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> looks like Farouk Bulsara


 Hehe... sorry, but he had topless pics later as well.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh i didnt know freddy mercury was Indian.  I thought he was from Yemen.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 17, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Hehe... sorry, but he had topless pics later as well.


and very sexy pics, as that


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 17, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> and very sexy pics, as that


Umm, "sexy" is relative don't you think?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 17, 2005)

Mariah Carey?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 17, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Mariah Carey?


DING DING! Two for two for the Lady with a first guess. Thus: *@}---- @}----*

Another kid coming soon....


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok next kid... 
Actress and singer....


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 18, 2005)

Courtney Love?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 18, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Courtney Love?


Dang! Are you peeking into my computer there lady?
Ding ding... right again.  
*@}---- @}---- @}----*

Next kid
Another Actress/Singer


----------



## Dragon Fist (Sep 22, 2005)

Is it Madonna?


----------



## Dragon Fist (Oct 24, 2005)

is this trivia over?


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 24, 2005)

Umm no not exactly... my computer is in *stoarage* and thus the files/pics I have are not readily available... but I shall rectify this soon. 

:asian: 



(winks to ping)


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 14, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Umm no not exactly... my computer is in *stoarage* and thus the files/pics I have are not readily available... but I shall rectify this soon.
> 
> :asian:
> 
> ...



Any more pictures??  

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 19, 2005)

Uhh, I'm not on my own computer to post anymore pics... I have a few more but until the internet situation at my house gets straightened out... this thread will sadly have to wait... 


no I'm not ignoring you... (hugs)


by the way... yes the (last) pic is Madonna.


----------

